# Reaching Real Word + Other Digital Drawings !!!



## carlosrios5162 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm new here so i'll introduce myself. My name is Carlos I'm 18 years ol I love to draw  If you can, I would like some criticsques<<< about my drawings. Thanks  

https://www.facebook.com/carlosriosdrawing

Check out my facebook page ! Like for more drawings, it really helps


----------

